# Brix converter



## Glot (20/4/15)

Does anyone know a good free programme for converting Brix to Beer specific gravity?


----------



## Crakkers (20/4/15)

Here's an online one you can use.
http://www.brewersfriend.com/refractometer-calculator/

If you've got an Android device, you can get Beersmith 2 Lite for less than $4, or the full version for less than $8. Both versions have a brix converter plus loads of other useful stuff.


----------

